# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  tender goat

## northdude

How is goat tenderised is it in the aging process or the cooking process

----------


## hotbarrels

Both.  

I bone mine out in the field, bring it home and leave it in the fridge for a week in as bigger pieces as possible, then cube it for stews.  You should only cut it up into smaller pieces when you are ready to freeze it or cook it as it exposes more surface area to bacteria that cause the meat to spoil.
Then slow cook it with your favorite recipe.

----------


## Marty Henry

Or as I had in Morocco years ago, killed skinned and cooked straight away. Cooked in one of those clay tangene things with onions and stuff Iexpected it to be tough but it was unbelieveably tender.

----------


## thejavelin

Soak overnight in either milk, salt water, or water with a few onions cut up & couple table spoons of vinegar.
I do the onion/vinegar trick mainly - just divine eating.

@

----------


## Tommy

Google proteolytic enzymes. Found in kiwifruit, pineapple, ginger, figs, tree tomatoes (I think) and some other fruits etc. Use these as ingredients in a marinade, and they start to break down proteins, causing the meat to become tender. Careful how long you leave it, as it can just make your meat turn to mush. Acidic marinades (like vinegar and lemon juice mentioned above) have a similar but lesser effect, but they require contact throughout the meat (so best when the meat is in smaller parts, like a stew rather than as a whole leg for example)

----------


## chainsaw

might be something to do with the calibre used ..... try a 416 Rigby, 50 casl or similar for max "tenderisation" :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Cook it in the crock pot yummy as and tender

----------


## 7mmwsm

Shoot the right goat.

----------


## deadidick

What's yr best goat recipe? I have done heaps of curries but I recon the Moroccan tangene sounds pretty good. 

You guys ever had a crack at the curry recipes that come with the instructions and little bags of spices and ingredients stapled to the inside of a little fold out book. Makes mint feeds.

----------


## Tommy

> What's yr best goat recipe? I have done heaps of curries but I recon the Moroccan tangene sounds pretty good. 
> 
> You guys ever had a crack at the curry recipes that come with the instructions and little bags of spices and ingredients stapled to the inside of a little fold out book. Makes mint feeds.


Are they at the supermarket?

----------


## deadidick

Yep they are at countdown. Shit to be honest @Tommy I haven't been to the supermarket for a year or so, just makes me angry ( especially if I have to go with missus and kids) I can't cope with the butchery prices, do my balls! Dodgy named mankey bullshit meat cuts at Jafa prices, disgraceful behaviour. 
But yes they are at supermarket. For you guys I'll grow a pair and sneak in get a snap for yrs.

----------


## Tommy

> Yep they are at countdown. Shit to be honest @Tommy I haven't been to the supermarket for a year or so, just makes me angry ( especially if I have to go with missus and kids) I can't cope with the butchery prices, do my balls! Dodgy named mankey bullshit meat cuts at Jafa prices, disgraceful behaviour. 
> But yes they are at supermarket. For you guys I'll grow a pair and sneak in get a snap for yrs.


You're a gentleman and a scholar. @stretch you know of any goat recipes?

----------


## stretch

> Testing out this recipe: Slow-cooked "Lamb" (Goat) Rogan Josh
> 
> Attachment 38431
> 
> Will let you know how it tastes in a few hrs.





> About 4hrs later:





> Making this again. Managed to fit all four limbs off a young Kid (no, not the pet one that got smoked by a car last week) into the slow cooker this time. Best goat curry recipe I've found so far. It's for a pot-luck dinner tomorrow night. Gonna tell the weak-minded guests that it's Lamb until after dessert, where I will reveal the true organic, free-range nature of the meat.


This one is my favourite. I haven't done any post-mortem ageing on any of the goat I've taken. I don't have the fridge space to do that. I usually dice up the backstraps for curry the night I get home, and the legs go in the freezer straight away. I rely on ageing it 'on the hoof', i.e. not eating mangey old ones.

The key to tender goat is to cook it slow and/or in liquid, therefore you can't really go wrong with a slow curry.

----------


## madjon_

Aoraki Snowgoat steaks,here and now :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

thanks guys the goat ive got was pre tenderised using 300bo and 6.5x55 now its sitting in a fridge that doesnt get opened and closed all the time im going to try leaving it in there for 1 week then freeze i asked a butcher he reconed i could leave it 3-4 weeks in fridge if im game i might try a week this time round

----------


## hotbarrels

and ........ if you are cooking a pot of stew, always make it a big one because it always tastes even better on the second day!

----------


## WillB

I usually do curry. Same as Hotbarrels I bone it out then put it in the fridge for a week then cube it and cook it. And yeah try to shoot a tender one. The curry I do involves marinating a couple of hours with lime juice. Then slow cook about 2 hours. You can also slow roast eh.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah i just roast it in crockpot nice and tender and yummy .

----------


## Pengy

I am going to grab a Tegine so I can leave a goat stew all day. Should be melt in the mouth tender after 6-8 hours

----------


## veitnamcam

> I am going to grab a Tegine so I can leave a goat stew all day. Should be melt in the mouth tender after 6-8 hours


We have a smaller slow cooker we never use anymore you are welcome to have.

----------


## Pengy

> We have a smaller slow cooker we never use anymore you are welcome to have.


Thanks for the offer Cam. I guess it is electric, yes?  If so, it wont really work too well for me .
If it is something that can be used on the stove top, then that's a different matter

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep electric. 

You gone no power now?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

No mate, but batteries will drain if I use something like that all day

----------


## Jacobite

> What's yr best goat recipe?


Cut it up small and a quick marinade in Soy and Worcestershire sauce and into the frying pan till it's not bleeding anymore. That's about it really. Tastes great!

----------


## Tommy

Saw this today, I'll be giving it a hoon soon (with goat instead of lamb obviously)

Recipe: Slow-cooked lamb with tahini yoghurt | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Boaraxa

I don't usually eat goat but been pinging a few with the bow so figured id make the effort ...from now on il be bring goat home !
http://cooklikeajamaican.com/new-rec...ry-goat-video/

----------


## stretch

> I don't usually eat goat but been pinging a few with the bow so figured id make the effort ...from now on il be bring goat home !
> http://cooklikeajamaican.com/new-rec...ry-goat-video/


Oooh, that recipe uses Scotch Bonnet chillies. I have plenty of those of anyone wants one (seriously - one is all you'll need).

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum goat yummy i put mine in crockpotwith abit o Tuscan or garilcpepper.

----------


## chris-b

Our fav at the moment *Pulled Goat tacos* (like pulled pork)

1 hind leg of a Nanny or young Billy no older than 2 years (15-20cm horns max)
AGE THE MEAT FOR AT LEAST 7 DAYS or it will be tough!

Make up mexican spice rub (cumin, paprika, smoked paprika, margorum, 1x chipotle in abodo sauce, salt, pepper plus a few other bits - google), marinate overnight.

in the morning chuck in a crock pot or something, oil/coconut oil, water, garlic, finely sliced onion, a few jelapenos.
really slow cook at about 150 for half a day if in the oven or all day for an electric slow cooker, must be kept moist and sealed.

Once its falling off the bone, shred it.

_The trick_ is to take all the meat and juices, then fry it in a hot pan. squash it flat so the bottom browns off then flip and do the same. this takes the flavour to a whole other level.
*
Chipotle mayo*, easy as and super tasty Best foods Mayo and Chipotle sauce to your taste

*Salad*
finely sliced red cabage
finely sliced red onion
chopped corriander
juice of 1/2 - 1 lemon or lime depending on size
splash of olive oil.

get some soft shell tacos or make you own - piss easy and 100 times better than bought.
All you need is Masa flour and a press
How To Select A Tortilla Press : Article - GourmetSleuth

then build away...... you'll never shoot and leave a goat out there again (and you wont be targeting smelly old billys Wink

----------


## deadidick

> Are they at the supermarket?


Hey @ Tommy, went to the supermarket for the first time this year. Felt like curry so got one of those packets I mentioned a few months back. There are a few different types now in noticed, took me bloody half an hour to find them! :Pissed Off: 
They where in the international section, who would of thought!


Beef corma, rice and garlic naans
Ingredients to feed 6, just under $20 plus some gravey beef out of the freezer, and rice from cupboard.

----------


## Tommy

> Hey @ Tommy, went to the supermarket for the first time this year. Felt like curry so got one of those packets I mentioned a few months back. There are a few different types now in noticed, took me bloody half an hour to find them!
> They where in the international section, who would of thought!
> Attachment 50090
> Attachment 50091
> Beef corma, rice and garlic naans
> Ingredients to feed 6, just under $20 plus some gravey beef out of the freezer, and rice from cupboard.


Bingo! Perfect kind of dinner for this time of year, the old grunty Korma

----------


## falconhell

> Cook it in the crock pot yummy as and tender


im cooking one now for tea tonight in the crock pot any herbs i should put in? Ive just put a bit of salt and pepper in with it.

----------


## stretch

> im cooking one now for tea tonight in the crock pot any herbs i should put in? Ive just put a bit of salt and pepper in with it.


Treat it like lamb - just chuck some Rosemary in there.

----------


## falconhell

sweet thanks
i got a few the other day having a roast for dinner tonight the mrs is coming for the weekend and shes never had goat before.

----------


## hotbarrels

> im cooking one now for tea tonight in the crock pot any herbs i should put in? Ive just put a bit of salt and pepper in with it.


2kg goat
1 tbl spoon curry powder
2 onions
1-2 tea spoons mixed herbs
fresh ground peper
1 cup veg stock
1 cup honey mead

Slow cook for 4-6 hours

----------


## 223nut

Waste of mead!! Surely a tablespoon of honey would do the trick?

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh yum,enjoy falconhal i put Tuscan or sprinkle some garlic pepper on it before i cook it.

----------


## gonetropo

i did a whole roast goat on a spit, the goat was a nanny maybe 1 1/2 years. after the usual clean and prep i covered it in unsweetened yoghurt and tooth picked a whole lot of fatty acon onto it before cooking. it was so tender it was trying to fall off the bone before it finished cooking

----------


## keneff

> Soak overnight in either milk, salt water, or water with a few onions cut up & couple table spoons of vinegar.
> I do the onion/vinegar trick mainly - just divine eating.
> 
> @


Or a cup of red wine.

----------


## kotuku

> might be something to do with the calibre used ..... try a 416 Rigby, 50 casl or similar for max "tenderisation"


105mm  :Wtfsmilie:  :XD: pack howitzer if you really want it shredded

----------

